# How fake is Bully Beatdown?



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> I knew from the beginning that the show advertised for tough guys to apply and they would be chosen based on some sort of bully mentality towards their friends. I did not find out until a few days ago that not one of the bullies had in fact, ever bullied the actors that have played the part of the victims.
> 
> 
> I spoke with a friend that helped with the production of the show and was told that most of the bully/victim combo had never even met prior to the taping of each episode.
> ...


http://www.mmatko.com/bully-beatdown-using-pro-stuntmen-to-act-part-of-bully/

Discuss.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.realitywanted.com/call/4460-mtv-bully-beatdown-casting-call

Seems pretty real to me, eh? I mean I guess if the bully can apply, that may be fabricated. Damnit Xer, why did you have to ruin this for me?! 1, I didn't know MTV had any fake reality shows and 2, the only thing I have left to watch that definitely isn't fake is pro-wrestling.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

IMO pro-wrestling is fake too, but I'm not sure..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's MTV.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I definitely knew the last episode was bogus, it was just a little too ridiculous. And of course its all scripted. At first I found it entertaining but from now on i'm just going to fast forward to the fights. At least in pro wrestling the guys are actually competing for their jobs. 'you and your kid getting kicked out right before christmas by the big bad bully' come on.. light his house on fire or something.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I found it funny how that guy was supposedly his landlord but he was no older than 23.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

^^lol yea i thought that was suspect but hey all MTV shows are fake. Just turn off your brain and be entertained


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

I think somebody needs to come up with a Joes vs. Pros but MMA style. It could keep some of the same flavor of seeing a nobody get creamed, but retain a modicum of legitimacy at the end of the show.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

D.P. said:


> It's MTV.


Ouch, thats the equivalent of a few light slams.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

D.P. said:


> It's MTV.


This^ ^.

I can't say I'm shocked or even surprised a hyped show on MTV might be staged and might not true.

I'll try to check and compare with some episodes of Real World, Make me a Star and I suck balls but I've got a reality show.


----------



## JusPlayin (Mar 24, 2009)

I was suprised that these guys even could survive a round. I don't know how real or fake the fights are. But the fact that these guys aren't even pro fighters and they can survive with bjj black belts and people with year of experience. Just seems weird.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought the show was a neat idea, but I was pretty sure it was going to be scripted, and it obviously is.

If it were real, the 'bullies' would have to be completely retarded. You know you wouldn't get anywhere near 10,000 dollars, you'd be lucky to get 1 or 2 thousand, maybe zero, and that for the privilege of getting publicly humiliated and beaten for 6 minutes. You'd have a pretty hard time finding people to sign up for that if it were real.

Nice idea, but obviously fake.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

> How fake is Bully Beatdown?


Eight fake points.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

who cares? is entertaining to see normal people get smashed, specially when they are portrayed as unlikeable characters.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> who cares? is entertaining to see normal people get smashed, specially when they are portrayed as unlikeable characters.


Yeah, when's BJ Penn going to be on the show?


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

Scarecrow said:


> I think somebody needs to come up with a Joes vs. Pros but MMA style. It could keep some of the same flavor of seeing a nobody get creamed, but retain a modicum of legitimacy at the end of the show.


they did this...i forget what it was called (well actually i thought it was called joes versus pros MMA) and yeah they had mma fighters go in against army trainers and other joe-type people who thought they were awesome fighters. i forget who the mma guy was, but it was def one of the more famous guys. as i recall there was no striking; the mma guy just submitted them over and over again. each joe spent 3 minutes in the ring im pretty sure, and usually got submitted about 4 - 8 times in that 3 minutes


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

MTV sucks scrotum.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> http://www.mmatko.com/bully-beatdown-using-pro-stuntmen-to-act-part-of-bully/
> 
> Discuss.


Mayhem himself said it was fake on the UG!!!!!



> MayheM
> 
> Member Since: 1/1/01
> Posts: 4687
> ...





(for the slow, his post was sarcastic. The show is not scripted and the fights are real.




EDIT: I WAS WRONG. SHIT IS FAKED! F U MAYHEM!


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry but I dont buy it. I dont think that Mayhems apology was real and I dont think anything on that show is real.
It is however entertaining in some sick perverse way.


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

MTV's "Bully Beatdown" starring Jason "Mayhem" Miller has been a surprise smash hit, and a serious guilty pleasure among serious MMA fans over the last few weeks. As if the poorly-crafted canned lines (seemingly read right off a cue card) weren't obvious enough, MMA TKO is now reporting that MTV hired professional stuntmen to pose as the "bullies" on the show, and in most cases, the "bullies" had never met their "victims" prior to the show:

I spoke with a friend that helped with the production of the show and was told that most of the bully/victim combo had never even met prior to the taping of each episode

Take bully Jon from the last episode with Jake Shields. Last year he was on the Fox TV show Battle of the Bods where Jonathan proclaimed to be a professional stuntman as he judged the bodies of young women.

Even though Bully Beatdown is filled with actors the fights are mostly real. The stuntmen do try to fight back against the Pro MMA fighters but their payday comes not from the 10,000 prize money offered up but from the money guaranteed on the contract they signed going into the fight.
Update: I have been asked for proof that any of these guys are actors. Well here you go:
Ryan Adam Kessman : one of the fighters IMDb Resume. Lists his background Performance Skills: Martial Arts, Stunts. He was even on My name is Earl.


This is an interesting revelation, but it's certainly not the most surprising or earth-shattering bit of news, especially given the scripted nature of many of MTV's "reality" shows such as "The Hills" and various dating shows. Whether or not these guys really are bullies is pretty inconsequential, as they're still apparently actually fighting the MMA fighters. However, bringing in professional stuntmen certainly gives the "bullies" more of an advantage in the fights, and if MTV had used average joes, the beatdowns would probably be much more severe.​


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Mayhem himself said it was fake on the UG!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was only being sarcastic about caring that people realised it was fake. 
He basically said the show is fake, but he doesn't give a crap because it is selling.

Best not to end a post with "and for the slow..." unless you are sure of what you are saying.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Mayhem himself said it was fake on the UG!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to believe that. I really do. But it's MTV.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

infamous2117 said:


> MTV's "Bully Beatdown" starring Jason "Mayhem" Miller has been a surprise smash hit, and a serious guilty pleasure among serious MMA fans over the last few weeks. As if the poorly-crafted canned lines (seemingly read right off a cue card) weren't obvious enough, MMA TKO is now reporting that MTV hired professional stuntmen to pose as the "bullies" on the show, and in most cases, the "bullies" had never met their "victims" prior to the show:
> 
> I spoke with a friend that helped with the production of the show and was told that most of the bully/victim combo had never even met prior to the taping of each episode
> 
> ...




FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, if I were a small white woman, I know I'd definitely call Jason Miller to help me instead of the police if a big ass black guy was bothering me.

Love how they showed off his music for a bit while they wre in the studio.


----------



## XtremePballerX (Jul 8, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> http://www.realitywanted.com/call/4460-mtv-bully-beatdown-casting-call
> 
> Seems pretty real to me, eh? I mean I guess if the bully can apply, that may be fabricated. Damnit Xer, why did you have to ruin this for me?! 1, I didn't know MTV had any fake reality shows and 2, the only thing I have left to watch that definitely isn't fake is pro-wrestling.





Xerxes said:


> IMO pro-wrestling is fake too, but I'm not sure..


It is fake, the most real i "fights" are the one of the UFC...


ZeroPRIDE said:


> ^^lol yea i thought that was suspect but hey all MTV shows are fake. Just turn off your brain and be entertained


Yea 99% of "reality" shows on tv are fake so just try to think its real :thumb02:


Finnsidious said:


> I thought the show was a neat idea, but I was pretty sure it was going to be scripted, and it obviously is.
> 
> If it were real, the 'bullies' would have to be completely retarded. You know you wouldn't get anywhere near 10,000 dollars, you'd be lucky to get 1 or 2 thousand, maybe zero, and that for the privilege of getting publicly humiliated and beaten for 6 minutes. You'd have a pretty hard time finding people to sign up for that if it were real.
> 
> Nice idea, but obviously fake.


Yea, i mean 10k its not worth being humiliated on national/international tv...


SuicideJohnson said:


> this is like when you watch amateur porn and you want to believe it is at least somewhat real, and then you recognize the girl from 100 other porns  I just wanted to suspend my disbelief


lol'd


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, if I were a small white woman, I know I'd definitely call Jason Miller to help me instead of the police if a big ass black guy was bothering me.
> 
> Love how they showed off his music for a bit while they wre in the studio.


So, you're not a small white woman? :sad01:

I always thought it an oddity that none of these "victims" resorted to restraining orders. I am disappointed.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

1.) Bully Beatdown
2.) Santa Claus
3.) Tooth Fairy
4.) Two women in the same room sitting quietly


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, when's BJ Penn going to be on the show?


Didn't you see BJ vs GSP II?


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

MooJuice said:


> they did this...i forget what it was called (well actually i thought it was called joes versus pros MMA) and yeah they had mma fighters go in against army trainers and other joe-type people who thought they were awesome fighters. i forget who the mma guy was, but it was def one of the more famous guys. as i recall there was no striking; the mma guy just submitted them over and over again. each joe spent 3 minutes in the ring im pretty sure, and usually got submitted about 4 - 8 times in that 3 minutes


It was Proes Vs. Joes where only one of the joes was a hand to hand combat instructor in the Army. Randy Couture was the Pro and he quickly twisted and choked all of their collective joints, pressure points and personal pride 3-4 times each.

There was another episode where joes went against Kurt Angle to try to defend his takedowns, another episode where they had to go one round with Roy Jones Jr., and an episode where they went one round in KICKBOXING with Bob Sapp. That was the last time that the show was cool because last season they got rid of everything that made the show cool and completely changed the format. The biggest offense was removing the combat sports from Pros Vs Joes.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

anybody who ever thought it was real needs to get out more. Five minutes of one episode and I turned that bullshit off.


----------



## XtremePballerX (Jul 8, 2009)

Did anyone noticed that the money is fake? on one episode when they hand the $ to the victims there is nothing but blank on the bills lol


----------

